# Herbal Teabags.



## SmallFurryDisco (Jan 27, 2011)

My mice love herbal teabags! 

I always get the ones that are tea and caffeine free and are just herbs or dried fruit, so fruit tea or herbal tea.

I tie a bit of string to one end then tie it to the giant stick they have in their tank and leave them too it.

They climb up it, wrestle with it and eventually get into it and will sit for a while trying their best to get all of the bits out of it.
Stimulation wise it is one of the best...Especially if you dangle it just into their reach, I never make it very easy for them.

It is always dry when it goes into their tank and it is guaranteed to get them out of their nest.

Just thought I would share with you guys and gals. Maybe something to try?? Or have you tried it??

So far the favourite seems to be camomile, vanilla and honey.

:book5


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting idea....never tried it myself though! Do they eat the tea leaves? Or do they just like the scent and play with the tea bag dangling?


----------



## SmallFurryDisco (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello, there is no tea in it as caffeine would not be great for mice. I buy Twinings fruit/herbal tea.

They will eat the dried fruit and herbs that are inside the bags but also spend ages attacking the bag and trying to get it down by chewing through the string.
Sometimes the bags are unrecognisable after a few hours.

Something else we have done in the past is to get some tissue paper and make some small parcels for them. Place some of their favourite treats in the tissue paper and then tie it up with some string then like the teabag let it dangle in the cage.

Let me know if you try it and if your mice love it like mine do. 

:book5


----------

